# HP Pavilion dv2000 DVDRW drive wont recognize CDs



## Ji Zhuang (May 4, 2008)

Hi!
I've got a HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop bought last year August [Centrio Duo, 1GB RAM, 120GB haddrive version with Windows Vista Home Premium]

over the past few weeks a problem developed

1) I pop in a CD into the DVDRW drive 
2) I click on the DVD drive icon in My Computer
4) Light on DVDRW drive flashes twice, very fast, in a duration of 3 seconds.
3) Windows tells me to " Insert a disc
Please insert a disc into drive E: " and the DVDRW drawer pops out right after without hesitation. 

if I eject the DVDRW drive drawer and immediately pushes it back in, the light flashes twice, very fast, in a duration of 3 seconds as well, and the same Windows message box pops up, suggesting that putting in the CD/not putting in the CD have the same reaction! 

The same thing happens with DVD-Rs and burned DVDs. However, I am able to read DVD movies that I buy. 

My DVDRW driver is updated and the hardware itself seem to be clean [i.e. no dust]

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## heironomous (May 14, 2008)

Same problem with my HP dv2000 I bought last year. It just started today.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for a firmware update for the drive
clean the lasers
try removing the upper ad lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

